# Odd faint thumping sound from front end 2013 Cruze 6 spd manual



## afirkins (May 7, 2015)

I am hearing a thumping sound coming from the front end. I can feel it in the floor, not in the wheel - there is no shimmy. I just had the tires rotated as I was told that's what it was... that didn't help. if anyone has had this issue, can you give me suggestions as to what to have checked? Thank you!


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

afirkins said:


> I am hearing a thumping sound coming from the front end. I can feel it in the floor, not in the wheel - there is no shimmy. I just had the tires rotated as I was told that's what it was... that didn't help. if anyone has had this issue, can you give me suggestions as to what to have checked? Thank you!



We understand why this would be concerning for you, afirkins. Are you planning on making your servicing dealership aware of this noise concern? We would be happy to contact them on your behalf and review this further. Should you want to take this route, do not hesitate to contact us by private message and include your VIN, mileage, contact information, and preferred dealer within the inquiry.

Jasmine
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Bad tire roadforce. Needs to be promatched to the wheel on a hunter GSP9700.

http://www.hunter.com/gsp9700


----------



## afirkins (May 7, 2015)

Thank you Jasmine, I may have to go this route. I will let you know.


----------



## afirkins (May 7, 2015)

Tomko, Thank you for the response, but I don't know what you mean or are telling me I need to do. Not savvy in the car dept.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

afirkins said:


> Tomko, Thank you for the response, but I don't know what you mean or are telling me I need to do. Not savvy in the car dept.


I suspect that someone has broken the bead on your factory tires. Maybe to repair a flat. Maybe to install a replacement tire. Maybe because you run summer and winter tires on the same wheel. 

As a result, you no longer have the factory smooth ride from your vehicle. (The thumping sound you're hearing and not yet noticed that you're feeling.) So to correct this, I recommend the following:

1) Click on the link I provided. 

2) Find a GSP9700 near you. 

3) Bring your car there and request that your tires be promatched on the GSP9700. 

4) Pay them whatever they charge. (This will not be a free warranty repair.)

5) Resolve your tire thumping problem.


----------



## afirkins (May 7, 2015)

Got it - thank you for the layman's terms. I will checkout he link and find someone near me. Thanks again!


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

Tomko said:


> Bad tire roadforce. Needs to be promatched to the wheel on a hunter GSP9700.
> 
> GSP9700 Locator



Ha! My dealer has one. I did not know that.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

UpstateNYBill said:


> Ha! My dealer has one. I did not know that.


That is the first step. 

The second step is to find who in the shop is the most skilled at using it.


----------

